# Cosmo Music



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Went to Cosmo on the weekend to check out their liquidation sale, I've only been there once before (and that was a long time ago) and I have to say that overall I was really disappointed. 

First of all not one single instrument I picked up was in tune or even played that well. I must have played over 2 dozen guitars and basses and they were all severely off, like they were taken out of the box and put on display and were never tuned to begin with. I know its a big busy store but I would imagine that that the stuff on the higher end of the scale might get more attention before hitting the floor.

Also most of the staff didn't seem to know their ass from a hole in the ground, whether I was asking about about a random box of strings near the cash and effects pedal or a specific guitar the most commonly heard was 'I'm not familiar with that'. 

Overall it seemed like a store that catered to rich non musicians who suddenly decide they want to buy a guitar, show up in a BMW walk in say 'I want the best', or rich families who's kids wanna play and take lessons. There was one employee just hanging out in the high end room trying (badly) to schmooze with the customers in there, pretty much everytime someone picked something up he would declare it 'the best one in the room' or the 'only one he would buy', all completely straight faced and shameless. All I kept thinking when I picked up a $5000 Gibson which was horribly out of tune was; I wish this was the one you would have tuned. 

Sorry to be ranty but I really expected more. Anyone else have any better experiences?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2006)

Only ever check them out on line,

That said both the Prs s2 single cut and the les Paul traditional I bought in the last 6 months at L&M off the rack were set up perfectly ,
Can't say a bad word about my experiences with L&M

Very helpful knowledgeable staff
No pressure sales


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

The manager of the guitar department is named Andrew. He has a gentle, deferential style; doesn't bullshit much. He's certainly no encyclopedia of guitars, but he does know his "ass from a hole in the ground". As the guy who deals with most of the suppliers he also knows what's coming up. Finally, he's the easiest way to make a deal; he can make a decision himself. Worth looking him up, in my experience.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I find alot of the guitars in L&M not setup great or out of tune. Of course there's lots of people in there picking the guitars up. If you're only complaint is that the guitar is out of tune, then tune it. Most music stores will have a snark or some kind of head stock tuner you can use.
The best setup and tuned guitars in a music store I've been in was Folkway music in Waterloo.
As for no pressure sales in L&M, I agree with that. They don't care whether you buy it or not. Personally I like it there as they are helpful when asked and I don't require much of them, other than to get me a guitar cable to try out a guitar or ring my purchase through.
Their product knowledge for the most part is abysmal but again not a complaint. We have the Internet. We don't need the sales staff to tell us what it is and what it does.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, L&M has very high standards for its employees - they are expected to learn about every aspect of the business and have at least a working knowledge of every instrument in the store.

I've never had a problem at Cosmo, but I also never go there on a weekend. I find that most retailers have their least experienced staff working on the weekends (also not the case at L&M).


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I like Cosmo - a lot.

I've had full out chats with near everyone who works there (there's one guy who's pretty cold, but that's his personality). I talk to everyone - and not like a lingering douche who doesn't know when to shut up or leave.

If someone's playing well, I tell them. I struck a conversation with some random guy, pointed him towards my favourite strat (an Anderson) in the room and then continued to chat about it and his playing- turns out he was a GCer. A year or so later he bought my CS Strat through here, because he remembered me and liked the guitar.

If Andrew's the tall, soft-spoken gentleman who can play the hell out of a guitar, I really like him. I also don't expect them to know every boutique builder, pedals, guitars, or amps. I walked in with my Metroplex, and no one knew what the hell it was (accept for another gearhead who was shopping). My Lazy J wouldn't have turned one head. Doesn't matter to me.

Also, I'm surprised if I find a guitar in tune ANYWHERE in the GTA/Toronto where they've got serious stock.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

Their liquidation sale looks pretty good online -- if I were in the market for a Suhr, that's where I'd buy one.

There's a great deal there right now on the Planet Waves American Stage cable -- 20' with three packs of D'Addario XLs for $31 or so. Not a super boutique cable or anything, but they're solid and the warranty is bulletproof.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

adcandour said:


> I like Cosmo - a lot. <snip> If Andrew's the tall, soft-spoken gentleman who can play the hell out of a guitar, I really like him.


He's not, Andrew is the short soft-spoken guy, got some Asian in him. I think his title is Retail Sales Manager. Can't remember his last name.



adcandour said:


> Also, I'm surprised if I find a guitar in tune ANYWHERE in the GTA/Toronto where they've got serious stock.


True, but then (to get my poke in!) "serious stock" is harder and harder to find anywhere in the GTA these days. Cosmo typically has one of the best inventories in the GTA, but it could be better. Especially for Gibson... Gibson inventories suck pretty much everywhere in the GTA.


----------



## Steve Morse (Apr 14, 2013)

I usually get in to Cosmos once or twice a year and really enjoy their store. Are there more products on sale in store then what is advertised online?


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

I'm sure we all experienced incompetent store staff at levels from the small mom and pop's all the way up to the big superstores and I don't take my one experience at cosmo to be definitive by any means. 

The out of tune guitars however was beyond anything i've ever experienced though, nothing I picked up was remotely close! I can understand with their inventory it's a lot to keep up with and the cheaper stuff might not get much attention, but quite frankly for the high end stuff there's no excuse for not taking care of them. Comparatively before going to cosmo I was at club bass on the queensway and everything in that store was setup amazingly and played like a dream.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

There big blow out sale is mostly song books they have probably had around for a few years, yep get a big 90 % off..


----------



## beep (Mar 4, 2016)

Well, could be some lack of attention on the tuning front, I think I remember that as well on some of the acoustics I tried out a year or so ago. 

But that said they do have a couple sound rooms for trying out amps, none of the L&M's I know have any, and they carry a lot of brands L&M won't 
and when you have a such limited selection in stores, Cosmo is still a good option. The sales people I've dealt with in the past were fine.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Out of tune, or "can't be" tuned? If a guitar is out of tune, tune it! If the intonation is so bad it cannot be tuned, well then I agree with you wholeheartedly. Guitars in _that_ condition need attention.

TG


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

beep said:


> Well, could be some lack of attention on the tuning front, I think I remember that as well on some of the acoustics I tried out a year or so ago.
> 
> But that said they do have a couple sound rooms for trying out amps, none of the L&M's I know have any, and they carry a lot of brands L&M won't
> and when you have a such limited selection in stores, Cosmo is still a good option. The sales people I've dealt with in the past were fine.


Overall I think the store had a great selection (although not so much in the bass department) and I really liked the sound rooms and the big acoustic lounge on the 2nd floor. Maybe not worth the drive for me compared to going to other stores but that doesn't mean i'd rule them out either.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I was there today - the only guitar I picked up was close to being in tune. The two guys jamming in the electric room - not so much... (Great players, but horribly out of tune!)


----------

